# Turkey



## Zac495 (Jan 4, 2015)

Non-timeshare vacation - but it was amazing. If anyone is interested, I would be glad to share details, hotels, etc. 

We did the Lycian Coast including Antalya, Kas, Feithye, Ephesus. Then we flew to Cappadocia and finally Istanbul. It was a great adventure.


----------



## mav (Jan 4, 2015)

AAAHHHH! Istanbul!  One of my favorite cities! Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 4, 2015)

Zac495, we are heading to Turkey in February.  My husband is a little worried about anti-American sentiments.  Did you feel it there, or did you encounter it there?  Thanks.  I'm excited to see that part of the world.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike&Edie said:


> Zac495, we are heading to Turkey in February.  My husband is a little worried about anti-American sentiments.  Did you feel it there, or did you encounter it there?  Thanks. ]



I'm not Ellen, but we've been to Turkey 4-5 times and been made to feel welcome everywhere. The country is majority Muslim. You will see women in traditional garb. You will hear the call to prayer. But the country is fiercely secular. There are stiff penalties for acting otherwise. Enjoy your stay in a warm and inviting country with centuries of history wherever a shovel breaks the ground.

Jim


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 4, 2015)

We were in Istanbul and Ephesus in October and felt very welcome and safe.  Turkey's econmy really needs the tourist dollars now.  We loved Istanbul and were surprised with how clean the city was.  We were careful to dress appropriately when visiting mosques.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Istanbul and Ephesus are two great cities full of ancient history. One can stand in Istanbul and be in Europe and Asia.


----------



## mav (Jan 5, 2015)

DH and I have been many times to Istanbul and never had a problem. The people are extremely friendly, and if you eat somewhere even once they remember you and welcome you back. Give you free apple tea after dinner even when I just have lentil soup, bread and rice. We also have gone WAAYYY far from the tourist areas and never felt unsafe. Over the years we have noticed many changes in the dress for the ladies. Many are out of taditional dress but still cover up, like long slacks, long sleeve blouses and the hair covered for many still. It;s a very interesting and unique place. We have been to so many mosques there that I can in no way remember them all. Many are way away from the tourist area. We use their public transportation and wander a LOT on foot. Last time we were there was spring of 2014 May. Gotta get back  I'm a vegetarian and it's a vegetarian's paradise


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 6, 2015)

People were delightful. I never felt uncomfortable. No one stared. Nothing. We were there during Ramadan which was really cool. I felt completely safe. I wore shorts to the ruins, bathing suits at pools, etc. I wore a lot of dresses in Istanbul, but still had to borrow cover up for the Blue Mosque. But the nice thing - it's no problem going there in anything - they'll lend you what you need! You will love Turkey! PM me and I'll give you my email and share pictures if you want!

My pictures below don't include Turkey. I need to get to that.
Ellen


----------

